# Color classic sur reseau



## jokrus (19 Août 2010)

Bonjour
Je viens de récupérer un mac colour classic en parfait état, c'est vraiment par nostalgie j'avais déjà  cette machine au début des années 90. 

Mais est ce possible je voudrais le raccorder sur mon réseau internet ?  Merci par avance de vos réponses. Très cordialement   Jo


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Août 2010)

jokrus a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de récupérer un mac colour classic en parfait état, c'est vraiment par nostalgie j'avais déjà  cette machine au début des années 90.
> 
> Mais est ce possible je voudrais le raccorder sur mon réseau internet ?  Merci par avance de vos réponses. Très cordialement   Jo



C'est possible &#8230; s'il a une carte réseau, mais même si c'est le cas :

1) ça va pas être simple (le système 7.6.1, le plus récent qu'il supporte, ne gérant pas le D.H.C.P.),

2) tu ne vas pas pouvoir en faire grand chose, car (entre autres) la moindre page web d'aujourd'hui nécessite plus de mémoire qu'il ne peut en recevoir (maximum 10 Mo) et une largeur d'écran au minimum deux fois supérieure  à celle du sien (la plupart des pages nécessitant au moins du 1024x768, alors que son écran n'affiche que 512x384, soit le quart de la surface nécessaire, et je ne te parle pas de son pauvre 68030 à 16 Mhz, qui va être à la ramasse &#8230; Déjà, je vois comment le même processeur, mais à 33 Mhz, rame sur mon Duo 230 &#8230; ).


----------



## vega12 (19 Août 2010)

Pauvre Mac Color Classic une si belle machine... 
Vraiment dommage de la brancher sur le net... 
Ne sera plus que l'ombre d'elle même... à l'agonie...
Bon, je reviens sur terre, tout a été dit dans le message de "Pascal 77" !


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2010)

Non tout n'a pas été dit ! 

Tu devrais te trouver une carte comme la mienne (même si perso je l'ai acheté il y a bien longtemps).

Sonnet Presto + pour Mac PDS. 68040 avec copro à 33/66 Mhz, Port Ethernet 10 en RJ45, et surtout un slot mémoire de plus avec une barette de 32 Mo.

C'est comme ça que mon LC III a une grosse pêche et surtout 68 Mo de RAM ! (sur LC II avant).

Un petit article par ici.

Et donc du coup accès à Mac OS 8.1


----------



## vega12 (21 Août 2010)

Pour la "grosse pèche" du LC III faut quand meme relativisé !

Et difficile de comparer les écrans possible avec un LC et l'écran "riquiqui" du Classic.


----------



## cham (21 Août 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est possible  s'il a une carte réseau, mais même si c'est le cas :
> 
> 1) ça va pas être simple (le système 7.6.1, le plus récent qu'il supporte, ne gérant pas le D.H.C.P.),
> 
> 2) tu ne vas pas pouvoir en faire grand chose, car (entre autres) la moindre page web d'aujourd'hui nécessite plus de mémoire qu'il ne peut en recevoir (maximum 10 Mo) et une largeur d'écran au minimum deux fois supérieure  à celle du sien (la plupart des pages nécessitant au moins du 1024x768, alors que son écran n'affiche que 512x384, soit le quart de la surface nécessaire, et je ne te parle pas de son pauvre 68030 à 16 Mhz, qui va être à la ramasse  Déjà, je vois comment le même processeur, mais à 33 Mhz, rame sur mon Duo 230  ).



Sauf votre respect, maître du Classic, excusez-moi de m'excuser, mais je pense qu'en installant Open Transport, on peut se connecter sur un réseau en DHCP. Perso j'y arrive avec mon SE/30 et Système 7.1. Pour le reste, c'est clair qu'on galère...


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Août 2010)

Oh les jolis ordinausaures! Et la jolie bande de masos  ça donne envie de trouver une vieille machine pour essayer  

Donc pour internet a votre avis c'est quoi la config minimum, en dehors d'un écran 1024x768?


----------



## jokrus (21 Août 2010)

Merci a tous de vos réponses, bon tant pis je conserve tout de même mon classic color sur le bureau pour le fun accompagné de son imprimante portable.  Souvenirs souvenirs.  Jo


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Donc pour internet a votre avis c'est quoi la config minimum, en dehors d'un écran 1024x768?



PPC 603e/ev à plus de 200 Mhz ou 604e/ev à plus de 150 Mhz, et encore, à condition de l'utiliser avec "Classilla", de pas être pressé pour l'affichage des pages, ni trop exigeant pour leur rendu (et of course, d'oublier tout ce qui est "Flash" ).


----------



## melaure (21 Août 2010)

jokrus a dit:


> Merci a tous de vos réponses, bon tant pis je conserve tout de même mon classic color sur le bureau pour le fun accompagné de son imprimante portable.  Souvenirs souvenirs.  Jo



Sinon tu trouveras des repreneurs sans soucis. Je connais d'ailleurs quelqu'un qui en cherche un depuis un moment, enfin jusque là les vendeurs étaient fous dans leurs tarifs ...


----------



## vega12 (21 Août 2010)

"les vendeurs étaient fous dans leurs tarifs ... "

Pourquoi,  les prix ont baissés ?


----------

